# trauma shear/o2 wrench in one?



## hoeyxd (Jul 13, 2011)

does this exist? the other day i was thinking of picking up a pair of shears and an o2 wrench until i though, why not both? 

i'm thinking a pair of shears with the o2 key hole on the blade, i have yet to find something like this.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 13, 2011)

*Did you google?*

Trauma shears with a saw, bottle opener, can opener, and yes...an O2 wrench.


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 14, 2011)

*Where'd my link go?*

Coulda swore I posted a link to them...

http://www.copsplus.com/prodnum4531.php

Eleven tools in one! Hardened stainless steel, 8" long, approx. wt. 5 ozs. Cutting blades detach to accommodate handy lightweight saw. Rescue shears, opener, grasper, bottle and can opener. B.P., stethoscope and oxygen tubing, and oxygen bottle opener.


I used to have a pair...they do everything but actually cut clothing, and if you try, you'll just get sued for causing more injuries with the sharp tips..


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 14, 2011)

*Is the O2 wrench nonsparking?*

In case there's say gasoline pooled around the patient.
Buy a nice plastic wrench and attach to the shears handle with a split key ring or aluminum carabiner. Maybe string a spare "O" ring gasket on there too


----------



## ArcticKat (Jul 14, 2011)

Naw, then I'd just lose three things instead of just the 5 or 6 pairs of shears I misplace every year.


----------



## drguitarum2005 (Jul 19, 2011)

One pair of my shears has an o2 key on them. Works great for when the o2 key has fallen off its tether to the regulator! I haven't been able to find another pair of these in the store but ADC makes this pair.


----------



## hoeyxd (Jul 20, 2011)

drguitarum2005 said:


> One pair of my shears has an o2 key on them. Works great for when the o2 key has fallen off its tether to the regulator! I haven't been able to find another pair of these in the store but ADC makes this pair.



this is exactly what i was looking for, thanks. i tried google, perhaps the words i chose in the search weren't working.


----------

